# Asus "FonePad" tablet / mobile phone combo



## twentythreedom (Apr 6, 2012)

www.asus.com/Mobile/PadFone

4.3" phone / 10.1" pad / keyboard dock combination....

Not sure if it's strictly much of an advance on current tech, but it looks pretty funky nonetheless!


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2012)

The link isn't working for me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 6, 2012)

just go to asus.com it should be on the front page anyway. Use ya noggin elbows! I always had you down as a clever lad


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice idea but daft as a brush in the real world.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 6, 2012)

aha .... www.asus.com/Mobile/PadFone 

I'll edit the OP. Fucking technology


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Nice idea but daft as a brush in the real world.


 
Yeah, Does seem a bit OTT - if there was a range of phones to fit, might be more tempting. Quite like the idea if having 3 batteries though, and it would save on tethering too. Not sure that really counts for much though.

I've got an EeePad Transformer, so I'm liking Asus stuff - the tablet / dock concept is pretty damn cool ime..


----------

